# spanish and portuguese classical composers of medieval era



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got to admit, spaniards and portuguese make fine medievial music, i neglect them compared to the iitalian , french ect per se.

Medieval classical music of spain and portuguese is groovy this is the extra you get when you lisen to these countries music.

My explication is the following it's more Evolved since it had the influence of moors and sefardic jews
in these countries and there sound was more groovy and rythmic , this symbiosis formed the latin sound and it's a blessing.

You dont beleive me , than have a lisen to Peregrinatio by capella de ministers , lisen to alphonso X el sabio or the black madonna - music of the pilgrims of Montserrat.

My theory is that spaniard and portuguese has medieval music in there blood this is why there so good.*What are you favorite classical composer of the iberic peninsula of medieval lore?*Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------

